# Drinking tea on 2ww



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Emily Caitlin,

I would appreciate your opinion on drinking tea whilst on the 2ww and further on in pregnancy? I am currently on the 2ww after DE IVF in Barcelona this Monday just gone. I have read lots of different things on the internet and I am wondering whether my 2 cups of strong tea in the morning will affect anything. Obviously I want to do everything possible to make my two embies on board stay with me, but at the same time I don't want to be paranoid about everything.

Any advice you can give would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Little pigeon


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

2 cups a.day won't be harmful, but if you are concerned, it might be worth switching to caffeine free for that time,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Emily Caitlin,

Many thanks for your reply.

Best wishes

Little pigeon


----------

